# Selling Collectibles



## Danielkang2 (Jan 6, 2015)

Offer on Anything. All collectibles in my profile. Trading for Hammer, Feathers, Candy Egg, Dark Egg, and Yellow Letter. Buying Weird Doll, White Feather, Party Popper pm me.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Jan 6, 2015)

Will you trade your choco cake for my choco cake ;^; i really want one with my bday timestamp


----------



## Royce (Jan 6, 2015)

How much for 5 blue candies ️&#55357;&#56876;


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 6, 2015)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Will you trade your choco cake for my choco cake ;^; i really want one with my bday timestamp


Yes I can do that but I don't know which one you want so can I send 1 at a time and you tell me if its yours or not? I don't know of an easier way haha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Royce said:


> How much for 5 blue candies ️��


Buying or selling?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Jan 6, 2015)

The one thats active right now its 10/19 ^^ 

Tysm!!!


----------



## Royce (Jan 6, 2015)

Buying


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 6, 2015)

Do you have tbt in the abd?


----------



## Royce (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes 
But how much ?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just check OMG lol it's expensive :


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 6, 2015)

what other collectibles do you have hidden?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Jan 6, 2015)

Should I send first or would that confuse things :0


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 6, 2015)

I sent.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you!! Sent as well


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 6, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> what other collectibles do you have hidden?


I have a dark blue letter, 10 more blue candy. (just as a note I didn't get the candies from the restock haha) 4 cakes, 6 more chocolate cakes, 5 more green candies, Ice Cream Swirl, Orange, Pear, 2 more red candy, 1 Yellow candy.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 6, 2015)

Chocolate cake is very tempting right now lol


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## toothless12 (Jan 7, 2015)

Blue candy for 1.3k?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 7, 2015)

Would you trade any collectibles for 1 or a few?


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 7, 2015)

would you buy any of mine? cx


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 7, 2015)

The only one I can buy is the january but I already bought one from the shop, sorry.


----------



## Campy (Jan 7, 2015)

Would you happen to have a 2013 chocolate cake from before November but after July? If so, 2k for it?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Jan 7, 2015)

What would you want for a yellow house??


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Jan 7, 2015)

Bumpy


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 7, 2015)

What could I buy from you with 430 TBT?


----------



## toothless12 (Jan 7, 2015)

any interest in a purple festher for 12k-13k?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 8, 2015)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> What would you want for a yellow house??


Offer but I'd like a lot.

- - - Post Merge - - -



toothless12 said:


> any interest in a purple festher for 12k-13k?


Sorry, but no.

- - - Post Merge - - -



jobby47 said:


> What could I buy from you with 430 TBT?


Ice Cream Swirl?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Campy said:


> Would you happen to have a 2013 chocolate cake from before November but after July? If so, 2k for it?


I have an october one and I can do 2.5k


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 9, 2015)

bump


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 9, 2015)

It says the retail price for an Ice Cream Swirl Collectible is 250 TBT.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah, I can do that.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 9, 2015)

bump


----------



## Keen (Jan 9, 2015)

Any interest in a party popper?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 9, 2015)

Offer please. Thanks.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 9, 2015)

nvm probably not a fair offer lol


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 9, 2015)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 9, 2015)

bump


----------



## f11 (Jan 9, 2015)

20k white feather


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 10, 2015)

bump


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello, do you have a blue candy you could trade mine with,dated Halloween 2013?

And a Peach dated before Halloween 2014 ? I can offer 800tbt for it at the moment.

I'm trying to do a line up with my collectibles. Thanks for considering!


----------



## Greninja (Jan 11, 2015)

Would you buy my green candy for 350btb and red candy for 200btb?


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 11, 2015)

are you willing to buy a blue feather or blue balloon?


----------



## Lancelot (Jan 11, 2015)

Do you have a normal easter egg or a peach?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 12, 2015)

Frances-Simoun said:


> Hello, do you have a blue candy you could trade mine with,dated Halloween 2013?
> 
> And a Peach dated before Halloween 2014 ? I can offer 800tbt for it at the moment.
> 
> I'm trying to do a line up with my collectibles. Thanks for considering!


Sorry I don't.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Greninja said:


> Would you buy my green candy for 350btb and red candy for 200btb?


I have plenty, thank you though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Starmanfan said:


> are you willing to buy a blue feather or blue balloon?


I'd prefer a trade but at the right right price.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Monkey D Luffy said:


> Do you have a normal easter egg or a peach?


Sorry no.


----------



## ryan88 (Jan 12, 2015)

You have any fair collectibles?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 12, 2015)

No I do not.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 13, 2015)

Would you buy a chocolate cake, blue candy, and green candy for 4.3-4.5k? I am saving for a Pinwheel and need as much as I can get.

If so, I am going off now since I have to leave but I will be gone for like 12 hours. I would send the collectibles asap if you accept.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 13, 2015)

Sorry, I have many blue, green candies and chocolate cakes and 4.5k is a bit steep. Do you have anything else for sale?


----------



## plantlet (Jan 13, 2015)

Do you have a July birthstone?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 13, 2015)

Mine isn't giftable. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Good Luck though!


----------



## plantlet (Jan 13, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> Mine isn't giftable. :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Good Luck though!



Thank you !! :^)


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Jan 13, 2015)

Would you be interested in a blue balloon  and if so whats your offer


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 13, 2015)

Are you interested in trading your chocolate cake for my blue feather?

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'm kinda iffy lol but interested C:


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Jan 13, 2015)

Bumpbump 4u


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes Dani and I'd like you to give me an offer Wishy. Any collectibles you want?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 14, 2015)

Do you have a Yoshi egg?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 14, 2015)

Sorry, no. If I do get one, what would you offer for it?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 14, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> Sorry, no. If I do get one, what would you offer for it?



All my TBT or one of my fair collectables


What do you want for your choco cakes?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 14, 2015)

Fair collectibles or tbt. I'd like an offer.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 14, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> Fair collectibles or tbt. I'd like an offer.



Hmm, 2k TBT?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 14, 2015)

I'd do 2.5k or a fair collectible.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 14, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> I'd do 2.5k or a fair collectible.



Hmm, I'll think about it. 

In the meantime do you have any of the following?
-Peach
-Togepi Egg


Also another question, how come your buying fair collectables when you have enough tickets for them? Just asking ^.^


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't have the peach and the togepi. It said the shop *may* close. So I'm saving in hopes of restock.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 14, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> I don't have the peach and the togepi. It said the shop *may* close. So I'm saving in hopes of restock.



Ah I see. Though I believe the restock only happened for the winners

Anyways, I'll buy the choco cake ^.^ If the one you send me dosnt work with my lineup, can I exchange it for another?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes, one restock did only happen for the winners but this one *if* it does happen it will be for everyone. If it doesn't match your lineup then I will give you another one in trade.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 14, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> Yes, one restock did only happen for the winners but this one *if* it does happen it will be for everyone. If it doesn't match your lineup then I will give you another one in trade.



Hmm, yep it seems good! Thanks so much!


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Jan 14, 2015)

I want a yellow house >< what will make u say yes?


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 14, 2015)

Do you have a teal house? :3


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 14, 2015)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> I want a yellow house >< what will make u say yes?


Offer. I'd like a lot though.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Frances-Simoun said:


> Do you have a teal house? :3


Sorry, I don't.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Jan 14, 2015)

Yeah you've said that but I dont want to over offer ;^;


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 14, 2015)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> Yeah you've said that but I dont want to over offer ;^;



Check Lassys guide there you'll have an idea of how expensive that house is &#55357;&#56834;  I had a dream I was able to get one in a restock.

And poop :c I sold mine yesterday(teal) what other collectibles do you have Dan?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Jan 14, 2015)

Frances-Simoun said:


> Check Lassys guide there you'll have an idea of how expensive that house is ��  I had a dream I was able to get one in a restock.
> 
> And poop :c I sold mine yesterday(teal) what other collectibles do you have Dan?



I know about lassies guide thanks 
Plus the "price" is said to go down.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 14, 2015)

This is an estimate. I have a dark blue letter, 10 more blue candy. (just as a note I didn't get the candies from the restock haha) 4 cakes, 6 more chocolate cakes, 5 more green candies, Ice Cream Swirl, Orange, Pear, 2 more red candy, 1 Yellow candy.


----------



## Frances-Simoun (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm interested in the dark letter I'd need to save up tho. I'll let you know if i do get enough to probably buy it :3


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 14, 2015)

Ok np.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 14, 2015)

would you be interested in buying a summer popsicle or four.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 14, 2015)

I'll let know if i decide to trade my feather. I had another offer on it but i'm still iffy.


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 14, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> This is an estimate. I have a dark blue letter, 10 more blue candy. (just as a note I didn't get the candies from the restock haha) 4 cakes, 6 more chocolate cakes, 5 more green candies, Ice Cream Swirl, Orange, Pear, 2 more red candy, 1 Yellow candy.



It would be helpful to list all the collectibles you want to sell on OP. It's kind of a confusing shop, when people have to ask what you're selling.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 14, 2015)

Ok thanks.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 14, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> Ok thanks.



is that a no on the popsicles or what


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 14, 2015)

Sorry, I'm not interested. that comment was to gnoixiam


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 14, 2015)

Would you by chance be interested in a blue balloon and a green balloon for 6k?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 14, 2015)

I would do 4k.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 14, 2015)

Sorry... too low. :/


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## alexxcaughtfire (Jan 15, 2015)

What would you trade for the Pokemon download code  and what is currently available?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 15, 2015)

It is on the op and I don't have the pokemon download. I could sell a mario galaxy 2 download code though.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 16, 2015)

bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

Really want a pinwheel.


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 16, 2015)

how much would you pay for my blue balloon and feather? I bought them myself so I don't feel guilty if I sell them lol.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 16, 2015)

Offer?


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 16, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> Offer?



4.5K? Or 2K feather and/or 2.5K balloon?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 17, 2015)

pm'd and bump


----------



## Jubaboo (Jan 17, 2015)

Could you do 2.8k+ for a green balloon?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry, I can't.


----------



## Jubaboo (Jan 17, 2015)

Hm ok. 2.7k?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry.


----------



## Jubaboo (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh, ok .


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

how much are you selling your chocolate cakes for? i want to see how much i need to save up


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 18, 2015)

3k. I'll get the closest date you want too.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> 3k. I'll get the closest date you want too.



dang i've seen like 2.6k at the most lately. think i'll pass for now C: i only have like 1.8k


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 18, 2015)

I could do 2.5k  Or both your feathers for my choco cake and 1k


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> I could do 2.5k  Or both your feathers for my choco cake and 1k



not really interested in trading my feathers sorry D: if you give me a few days i'll try to raise 2.5k since it's late here tonight. but i have finals this next week so i'll be studying.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 18, 2015)

Ok np. I totally understand finals and all that. Good Luck with the test and tbt!


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> Ok np. I totally understand finals and all that. Good Luck with the test and tbt!



maybe we could do 2k and both my beach collectibles? i understand though if you're not interested in that lol and i was checking the dates on your cakes and i'd like the 11/21 one if you could reserve that for me?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 18, 2015)

I can do 2.5k and I have a 11/22 if that's what you mean.


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> I can do 2.5k and I have a 11/22 if that's what you mean.



EDIT: I got a yellow feather trade for a really good deal so i'll pass on the cake for now though, if i ever get that much BTB again i'll let you know.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 18, 2015)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 18, 2015)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 18, 2015)

bump


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

disregard


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh nvm. Sorry!


----------



## daniduckyface (Jan 18, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Could I get the 11/22 choco cake with my blue and red feather for daniduckyface?



dude :') that's really nice of you and someone has one with the date i need but they want 3k

- - - Post Merge - - -



daniduckyface said:


> Interested again in your 11/22 chocolate cake C: i'll work on saving up again. Hoping to get it to fall in between my feathers so they're 2/2 but i'll have to do some feather trading if it's even possible



disregard, unfortunately the earliest feather day for '14 is 11/29


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 20, 2015)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 20, 2015)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 21, 2015)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 22, 2015)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 23, 2015)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 23, 2015)

bump


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 23, 2015)

how much would you pay for a party popper?


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 23, 2015)

Could I get anything with a NA Special MH4U Demo Code?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 23, 2015)

Starmanfan said:


> how much would you pay for a party popper?


Any collectibles you'd like?

- - - Post Merge - - -



jobby47 said:


> Could I get anything with a NA Special MH4U Demo Code?


A orange and a pear.


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 23, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> Any collectibles you'd like?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



what are my options?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 23, 2015)

It's all in the op. You can add tbt to your party popper if you want a higher value collectible and i can add tbt to my collectible if it's lower value. I could do a blue candy for it.


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 23, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> It's all in the op. You can add tbt to your party popper if you want a higher value collectible and i can add tbt to my collectible if it's lower value. I could do a blue candy for it.



hmm... can you do btb at all?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 23, 2015)

I'd do Blue Candy, Red Candy, Yellow Candy, and 1.5k for Green Feather and Party Popper.


----------



## Starmanfan (Jan 23, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> I'd do Blue Candy, Red Candy, Yellow Candy, and 1.5k for Green Feather and Party Popper.



green feather isn't for sale atm, what's the direct btb offer on popper?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 23, 2015)

1.271k lol


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 23, 2015)

Could I get anything else with the demo code?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 23, 2015)

nope besides a cake.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Jan 23, 2015)

Would you do 2 blue candies for a blue balloon ?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry but no.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 25, 2015)

bump


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Jan 25, 2015)

Can I buy a green candy for 300tbt? That's the recommended price in lassy's guide


----------



## Prabha (Jan 25, 2015)

1k for blue candy? & is there one with a date before 11-1-2013? 
Also do you have a red, or yellow feather by any chance?


----------



## Simple (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi How much for popsicle and Ice Cream Swirl? ^-^


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 26, 2015)

Prabha said:


> 1k for blue candy? & is there one with a date before 11-1-2013?
> Also do you have a red, or yellow feather by any chance?


I'd do 1.3, yes I have the date, and I have both feathers.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kristyadvice said:


> Hi How much for popsicle and Ice Cream Swirl? ^-^


500


----------



## Prabha (Jan 26, 2015)

What are the dates on the feathers?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 26, 2015)

1-15


----------



## Prabha (Jan 26, 2015)

How much for both feathers and the candy?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 26, 2015)

atm, I'll only sell the candy. Id do 1.3k or any feather of yours.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Jan 26, 2015)

Do you have a blue candy dated after 28th november 2014?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 26, 2015)

No, and I don't think there are any.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Do you mean october 28 since that's the date on your green candy, if so, I do have one.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Jan 26, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> No, and I don't think there are any.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Do you mean october 28 since that's the date on your green candy, if so, I do have one.



Oops I meant October! My bad Dx so 1.3k?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have to go now so can we do this later?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes, no prob.


----------



## Prabha (Jan 26, 2015)

Ah sorry! I fell asleep last night.
I think I'll wait because I might need the btb for codes. 
If it's still there when I can get it, I'll buy it.


----------



## milkyi (Jan 26, 2015)

How much for a popsicle?


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Jan 26, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> Yes, no prob.



I'm online! Let me know when you are online and I will send the tbt


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Sent.


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Jan 27, 2015)

Money sent


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Enjoy~


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 28, 2015)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 30, 2015)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 30, 2015)

bump


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 30, 2015)

What could I get with 200 TBT?


----------



## kassie (Jan 30, 2015)

Interested in buying a blue feather?


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 30, 2015)

Who me or Danielkang?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 30, 2015)

jobby47 said:


> Who me or Danielkang?


I'm pretty sure she meant me, lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



selcouth said:


> Interested in buying a blue feather?


yes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



jobby47 said:


> What could I get with 200 TBT?


Red candys and Cakes.


----------



## kassie (Jan 30, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> -snip-



Would you do 2k for the blue feather?


----------



## jobby47 (Jan 30, 2015)

How many red candies?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Would you trade it for anything or could you go lower?


----------



## kassie (Jan 30, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> Would you trade it for anything or could you go lower?



How much lower?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 30, 2015)

Would you do 1.4k

- - - Post Merge - - -

Just because the feather is really common. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Do you have any others, I would offer higher.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 1, 2015)

Are you selling your blue and green balloon? I'll pay 2k each.. haha I can add pokemon too if you want those xD
I got my blue candy so.. xD


----------



## Danielkang2 (Feb 3, 2015)

I'll consider it.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Feb 3, 2015)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Feb 4, 2015)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Feb 5, 2015)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Feb 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## Prabha (Feb 15, 2015)

Do you have a choco cake between 10-29-2014 and 09-08-2014?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes I do. I have 3 in fact.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm looking for 2.5k or Blue Feather plus 1k.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 15, 2015)

I'll take one that would be able to fit in between my green candy and blue birthstone. (would one of those work?)
I'll pay the 2.5k if so.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes all 3 would work. Send 2.5k.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 15, 2015)

Sent.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Feb 15, 2015)

Sent.


----------



## Prabha (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks so much. Lineup is finally complete.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Feb 15, 2015)

np. Enjoy~


----------



## Franny (Feb 15, 2015)

hi there! how much does 1 blue candy cost and 1 green candy? i've only recently gotten into collecting so i'm not aware of prices at all


----------



## Danielkang2 (Feb 15, 2015)

Ah, a blue candy is around 1300 tbt and a green candy is about 300 tbt.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Feb 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## deerui (Feb 16, 2015)

whats the download code for


----------



## Danielkang2 (Feb 16, 2015)

Please pm.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Feb 16, 2015)

bump I have another full download code for sale!


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 16, 2015)

Is it any download code?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Feb 16, 2015)

No, I have 2 specific ones and I'd like pms for download codes.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Feb 16, 2015)

Which 2 are they?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Feb 16, 2015)

Please pm m8. I specified in op.


----------



## Messi5750 (Feb 16, 2015)

Do/Could you have any EU ACNL,SSB4 or MK7 Download Codes? I can offer heaps of feathers.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm not looking for in game feathers sorry.


----------



## Lancelot (Feb 16, 2015)

Would you be interested in a blue feather?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or a red feather?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 11, 2015)

Already have those, bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 12, 2015)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 15, 2015)

bump ;o


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 15, 2015)

bumpitydoo


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## Redficasu (Mar 15, 2015)

Remember you can only bump every 2 hours (sometimes i even have a hard time with this rule xD)


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 15, 2015)

I usually do but these threads are bumping like crazy, I can't keep up haha.


----------



## Redficasu (Mar 15, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> I usually do but these threads are bumping like crazy, I can't keep up haha.



hahaha, yea!

I bumped like every 30min with my collectibles thread it seemed like, speaking of which i did reach my goal!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 16, 2015)

bump


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 16, 2015)

hiya, how much are you selling chocolate cakes for?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 16, 2015)

I'd do 2.5k for one.


----------



## deerui (Mar 16, 2015)

ahh, okay, uh, how much for yellow letter or choco cake


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 16, 2015)

2.5k for choco cake and offer for yellow letter.


----------



## deerui (Mar 17, 2015)

could you hold a chocolate cake for 2k ; v; ;, I have enough but im holding a giveaway soo


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 17, 2015)

I can hold one for 2.5k


----------



## deerui (Mar 17, 2015)

oops thats what i meant, and thanks, how long can you hold it for? :/


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 17, 2015)

I have a lot so I'll hold it till you can buy it.


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 17, 2015)

How much for the dark blue letter and what is the date on it?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 18, 2015)

Offer and the date is 10-28-13


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 18, 2015)

bump


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 18, 2015)

What are the dates on the yellow letters? I might knock off my search on the popper and save up for one :3


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 18, 2015)

10-19 and 9-09


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 18, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> 10-19 and 9-09



I will think about it. I would need to trade my other letters around. The dark blue im considering though but i will try to find a popper first


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 18, 2015)

Np, bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

bump


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 18, 2015)

what are the dates on your choco cakes ;o ?


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 18, 2015)

bump ;o;


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 19, 2015)

11-22 and 11-07


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 19, 2015)

could i grab the 11/22 cake? 

is 2.5k alright?


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 19, 2015)

What is the lowest you would take for the dark blue and one of the yellows? I am still interested in the dark blue but might save up for a yellow but idk yet :3 i'm near broke as all my btb is on the side so it would be a while of saving. And list the prices separately please C:


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm seriously only looking for offers for those two that means I won 't sell them right away, only when I see a good enough offer, sorry.


----------



## daniduckyface (Mar 19, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> I'm seriously only looking for offers for those two that means I won 't sell them right away, only when I see a good enough offer, sorry.



okay i'll slowly save up then for the dark blue letter, if it's still around and I have what I think is a decent offer, i'll let you know.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 19, 2015)

Ok,  np.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 19, 2015)

Wishy_The_Star said:


> could i grab the 11/22 cake?
> 
> is 2.5k alright?



;^; ?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 19, 2015)

Oh, sorry yes. I'll send when you sent tbt.


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 19, 2015)

thanks a bunch!


----------



## kasane (Mar 20, 2015)

Would you do 2k for the dark blue letter (つ)?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 20, 2015)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Would you do 2k for the dark blue letter (つ)?


I'll consider it. Just don't like the price on Lassy's guide atm since they used to go for much more.


----------



## kasane (Mar 20, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> I'll consider it. Just don't like the price on Lassy's guide atm since they used to go for much more.



Okay ^^
And do you by chance have a green 森 letter?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I sadly don't. :3


----------



## azukitan (Mar 20, 2015)

Would you sell a green feather for 2.3k? (/o\)


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 20, 2015)

That's too low for me sorry.


----------



## azukitan (Mar 20, 2015)

That's alright. It was worth a shot. Thanks! ^^


----------



## lars708 (Mar 20, 2015)

The game codes are North American i suppose?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes na.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 20, 2015)

Ugh i hate my life xD


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 20, 2015)

bump


----------



## Wishy_The_Star (Mar 20, 2015)

i will be eyeing your blue candies =3=

do you have 2013 ones?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Sadly I dont all 2014


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 10, 2015)

bump


----------



## extreme-fuzzy-socks (Apr 11, 2015)

400 for the ice cream swirl and popsicle?


----------



## tomothy (Apr 12, 2015)

How much tbt for all your green candies? Cx


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 13, 2015)

Lemon Pop said:


> How much tbt for all your green candies? Cx


1750 tbt

- - - Post Merge - - -



extreme-fuzzy-socks said:


> 400 for the ice cream swirl and popsicle?


450 and you have a deal.


----------



## Arabelle (Apr 13, 2015)

Popsicle for 200 tbt? c:


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 13, 2015)

Pm'd


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 13, 2015)

I want your feathers


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 13, 2015)

Which ones would you like?


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 13, 2015)

Green,Red,Blue 6k?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 13, 2015)

No, the feather prices are not negotiable. Only the collectibles with offer on them are.


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 13, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> No, the feather prices are not negotiable. Only the collectibles with offer on them are.



Aw okay if you ever want to do 6k PM me


----------



## extreme-fuzzy-socks (Apr 13, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> 1750 tbt
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Sure, let me send the btb! Thanks!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 14, 2015)

Ok, sent.


----------



## Heyden (Apr 14, 2015)

What would you trade for a Waluigi egg?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 14, 2015)

Blue Candy?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 15, 2015)

hi, do you have a 2013 classic egg collectible? thanks!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 16, 2015)

Sorry, I don't. My inventory is everything.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 17, 2015)

bump


----------



## Simple (Apr 17, 2015)

Hey Dan! Not sure if this is the *auction* you were talking about because it just says offer! Unless you plan on having an auction for the yellow house as an individual ~ But I would like to offer 12k for now and leave that as current bid? Unless other wise thank you!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 17, 2015)

Auction is up. Sorry for the wait.


----------



## Simple (Apr 17, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> Auction is up. Sorry for the wait.



No problem!  Will look out for it throughout the week!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 17, 2015)

bump


----------



## JoJoCan (Apr 17, 2015)

How much for yellow house


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 17, 2015)

There is an auction currently it is at 11k


----------



## Danielkang2 (Apr 20, 2015)

bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (May 24, 2015)

bump


----------



## ReXyx3 (May 24, 2015)

What's the date on your yellow candy? ^-^

I'll buy it for 50 if it's between the dates I need!


----------



## jobby47 (May 24, 2015)

Could I get a yellow candy for 15 TBT? Or a red candy for 50 TBT? Or is that too low?


----------



## Danielkang2 (May 25, 2015)

Too low.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jun 17, 2015)

Edited my op.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jun 22, 2015)

bump


----------



## Jacob (Jun 22, 2015)

bump


----------



## p e p p e r (Jun 22, 2015)

what's the date of your dark blue letter?


----------



## Hanami (Jun 22, 2015)

Is the ice cream swirl still available?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hanami said:


> Is the ice cream swirl still available?


Yes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



p e p p e r said:


> what's the date of your dark blue letter?


Sorry, I forgot I sold it.


----------



## Hanami (Jun 22, 2015)

250 TBT for the ice cream swirl?


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 22, 2015)

30 tbt for yellow candy?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hanami said:


> 250 TBT for the ice cream swirl?


I'll do that just send the tbt.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cadbberry said:


> 30 tbt for yellow candy?


Not in op sorry.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jun 22, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> I'll do that just send the tbt.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh I read it as yellow candy not letter XD sorry


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 4, 2016)

bump


----------



## cosmylk (Mar 4, 2016)

what are the dates of your popsicles?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 4, 2016)

9-9-14


----------



## Mints (Mar 4, 2016)

is there a particular collectible you are willing to buy? i have a lot of extras so im not sure what to offer.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 4, 2016)

Mints said:


> is there a particular collectible you are willing to buy? i have a lot of extras so im not sure what to offer.


Nope, letters, a party popper, yoshi egg would be nice. I'm open to see any of them.


----------



## Mints (Mar 4, 2016)

awesome. i have blue(1)/pink(4) letters, green/blue/red(4)/yellow(4) candies , popsicle(3) and icecream swirls(3)

and some birthstones which i doubt you are interested in lol


----------



## Jacob (Mar 4, 2016)

are u ok with negotiating


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 4, 2016)

Jacob said:


> are u ok with negotiating


 For what?


----------



## Jacob (Mar 4, 2016)

Danielkang2 said:


> For what?



as in, can i get a blue candy for 1.5k?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 4, 2016)

Yes.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mints said:


> awesome. i have blue(1)/pink(4) letters, green/blue/red(4)/yellow(4) candies , popsicle(3) and icecream swirls(3)
> 
> and some birthstones which i doubt you are interested in lol


I'll offer 2k for the dark blue letter 600 for cyan and I will think about the others.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 5, 2016)

bump


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 5, 2016)

My apple for your 12-19 choco cake + 200 tbt?

12-19 is my birthday so I really want one cx


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 5, 2016)

I don't have 12-19 sorry.


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 5, 2016)

Danielkang2 said:


> I don't have 12-19 sorry.



But you clearly have 2 displayed witht the date 12-19 ;w;
ok well thanks anyways..


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 5, 2016)

CuteYuYu said:


> But you clearly have 2 displayed witht the date 12-19 ;w;
> ok well thanks anyways..


Oh that's weird. I think it's because of our timezones. If you'd like I'd accept your deal, sending now. haha


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 5, 2016)

Danielkang2 said:


> Oh that's weird. I think it's because of our timezones. If you'd like I'd accept your deal, sending now. haha



Oh yeah, I forgot about that xD
sent the apple~


----------



## skarmoury (Mar 5, 2016)

Would you buy a pumpkin cupcake and a voodoo doll? o:


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 5, 2016)

skarmoury said:


> Would you buy a pumpkin cupcake and a voodoo doll? o:


I have a lot so I'll pass this time. thx


----------



## Heyden (Mar 5, 2016)

What are you offering for a Blue Balloon?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 5, 2016)

doughssant said:


> What are you offering for a Blue Balloon?


Tbt or Collectible? My collectibles are on my profile.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 5, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 9, 2016)

bump


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 9, 2016)

How much are you paying for a Cyan?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 9, 2016)

900


----------



## Stil (Mar 9, 2016)

Would you be able to do the blue candy for 1600? :3


----------



## Danielkang2 (Mar 9, 2016)

C u c c o said:


> Would you be able to do the blue candy for 1600? :3


I can do that, sending.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jun 29, 2016)

bump


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jun 29, 2016)

If you still have 'em

May I get:
a green candy
a yellow candy
2 red candies

For...375? Thanks!


----------



## glow (Jun 29, 2016)

do you still need a cyan?


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jul 31, 2016)

bump


----------

